

Programmer's Dress Code - Part2 - dearprakash
http://www.codethinked.com/post/2007/12/The-Programmer-Dress-Code---Part-Deux.aspx

======
mattdennewitz
how many folks here have beards, or aspire to have beards? i have one.

~~~
mahmud
It really satisfies me to disappear from the public for a week, hacking away
at home, and emerge with a new facial hair :-P over the last year I had elvis
side-burns, a Saudi goatee, full bear, thin immaculately maintained pimp
beard, and today I have a handle-bar porno mustache :-D

